# Our two horses



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Since I can get pictures on the computer now, I have been playing with my camera and figured out how to get it to take black and white pictures. So, here is one I took of our two Belgians, Tank and Sumo. Of course it has rained for two days and they had a blast in the mud! Tank is on the right, Sumo on the left.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Awww  The black and white takes away from their size. They look like little halflingers


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL! I have a color one somewhere I will post. But they are both 18.hh and 2000lbs. each. We have a step ladder to be able to get on them. Just little ponies!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a 17.2hh Belgian/TB event horse. I love Belgians


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love them!! Please post more pictures!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

They're beautiful! You're gonna have to share a lot more pictures with us know that you've got it figured out


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Heres Tank saddled last summer....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are both just GORGEOUS!!!!

I have a soft spot for big necks, big headed guys..and yours just continue to warm my heart!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love the big guys too. They're both so impressive!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

There beautiful. I just love work horses. I so wish I could have some and a wagon to have then pull. Do you have one and all the harness. When my sister was first married she and her husband lived in the Mountains and fed Elk in the winter. I think it was the happiest time of her life. Man I always envied her of this sounds so fun.
I don't know if coors still has there team but years ago up in Montana I was at a Fair and the Coor's team was there and they were Belgian's. They were so cool.

More pictures please.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

they are absolutely gorgeous! more pics please!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just beautiful horses, you are soooo lucky. I'm trying to persuade my other half to let me get a horse. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Omg, Sumo is such a good name LOL! 

I used to ride a clyde/tb cross who was 18.1 hands. I never got around to jumping him, but he was evented for several years. Holy moly, he was so much horse under saddle.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tank and Sumo are stunning! 
Please keep posting pictures of them!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks ya'll! I'm just glad I got my picture issues fixed! You might get sick of seeing pictures from me now! lol!!

Meggels- Beautiful horse! Clydes and Shires crossed with TBs make great sport horses! They are so strong its like they could go forever without getting tired.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just going to say "ditto" to what everyone else has said!


----------

